
Ask HN: What would you change about the App Store? - Aqua_Geek
There has been a lot of chatter lately about the state of the App Store. If you could change anything with it what would you change? Slowness? iTunes bloat? Lack of demos? Paid upgrade versions?
======
billconan
Paid upgrade

Let the developer to reply to reviews/comments

Build in bug report,support channel

Good mechanism to discover good, new, independent apps

------
64bitbrain
More demos..I have used some photography apps and later it turned out that it
was not exactly the feature I was looking for. Maybe, like preview mode, or
videos?

